# Solved: Return without GoSub?



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Morning all,

I've just come across an error this morning when i was testing a macro in my database, when I was returned with the error: "Return Without GoSub".

Anybody know what this means?

The macro that returns this error is an OpenForm macro with the Where condition: ="[ID]=" & NZ([ID],0).

What it basically does is allow the user to click on the ID of an entry, and the link will activate a new form window to load to the selected entry.

This was working all wonderfully yesterday, and now it doesn't work anymore. I tried running an error check (Ctrl+Break) and also a 'Compact and Repair', but with no success.

Any ideas what I can do?

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Problem solved:



> 1. Uncheck the boxes under:
> Tools | Options | General | Name AutoCorrect
> In Access 2007, it's:
> Office Button | Access Options | Current Database | Name AutoCorrect
> ...


----------

